# Invited for my 3rd Dan grading at end of 2018



## kitkatninja (Jan 14, 2018)

Well, I've been invited to test for my 3rd Dan grading at the end of 2018 - got a little less than 11 months to go...

Excited but nervous at the prospect of doing this...  If I pass, what a way to end the year...  If I don't...  What a way to commiserate it...


----------



## CB Jones (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## drop bear (Jan 14, 2018)




----------



## _Simon_ (Jan 15, 2018)

kitkatninja said:


> Well, I've been invited to test for my 3rd Dan grading at the end of 2018 - got a little less than 11 months to go...
> 
> Excited but nervous at the prospect of doing this...  If I pass, what a way to end the year...  If I don't...  What a way to commiserate it...


Ah wow, congrats man! What an honour . Pace yourself in your preparation, stay relaxed and enjoy the journey towards it. Let us know how your prep is going  very exciting


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 15, 2018)

You wouldn't have been invited if you weren't capable. Know that, and prepare well, and you will do well. Grind on!


----------



## MI_martialist (Jan 15, 2018)

Congratulations!


----------

